# 400 watt HPS: pics of yield???



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

High everyone...i think im gonna go with a 400 watt hps for flowering. i was jut wondering if any of you may have pics of what i can expect with this wattage...i know the 1/2 gram per watt thingy, but id like to see some puddin!

do any of you have pics of girls heavy into the flowering cycle or pics of bud size after harvest from this size grow light?

thank you much!​


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 22, 2008)

take a look at my gorw journal mang :aok: link in my signature i have 2 400W going on in there, but its a good reference


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Dubbaman, looks like i should be satisfied. 

Any one else have some pics of the 400 watt hps yield?


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is one I did last year.   

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13896


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

Your yield should be very nice JJ. 1/2 a gram per watt is a good estimate with ideal conditions. Wish I had some pics for ya but this is my first indoor with a 400 watt. I also have a 150 watt hps in there also so that should help out a little more. Take care my friend.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

That's what I'm looking for Alien...I hope that my plants come out as heavy as yours did. Thanks man.

That would be satisfying!


----------



## fishcabo (Mar 23, 2008)

I usually get at least 9-11 oz from six plants in an ebb and flow with clones veged for four weeks and scrogged.  Strains have been ww and sour diesel.  I am sure Once I perfect the scrogg method, I can get closer to 13 to 16 with the right strain.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 23, 2008)

I also use 400w HPS check any of my journals below for pics.


----------



## thestandard (Mar 23, 2008)

can always supplement with CFLs, i hear from credible sources a 600w is a big step up in heat output.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2008)

This was grown under a 250w with a 100w.





I'm now running my first 400w with a 175w mh and 70w hps beside it. Get the 400 man...you will not regret it. Makes my 250 look like a fluoro.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Mar 24, 2008)

I think i'm going to get a 400w also


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

That bud looks perfect bomb! Hope i can get results like yours!

Thanks ​


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 30, 2008)

i also love my 400 watt hps go for it


----------

